# The Rack Packer



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 10, 2020)

My buddy had bought one of these last year. I was able to use it last weekend on a buck I killed. I think he caught it on sale and paid $150 for it. I had to pull a buck out about 350-400 yards on totally flat, viney, log strewn ground. Personally ....you couldn’t give me one. I’m pretty stout but this thing was a 3 way fight all the way to the truck. You have to fight the weight on the handles, fight the balance of the load, and then fight pulling it forward. The ideal behind the 4 inch wheel is to pull,not roll, over logs and limbs. If you hit the obstacles at a true 90 degree angel....it can happen. But most often as not the wheel slides sideways down the log instead of across it. If I had been dragging with my rope I doubt I would have ever stopped going to the truck. I had to stop 4 or 5 times with this thing. When we popped out on the dirt road that had sand...it was still a pain because it would drag instead of roll part of the time. We had the deer properly loaded, so weight shifting was not a factor or problem. It feels like all the weight is between you and the wheel instead of placing any on the axel. And man does that thing rattle.   If you wanna try one I would suggest putting your least favorite nephew in a wheel barrel..turn around and try to pull him backwards.  You will get an ideal how it feels. My buddy is a pretty good welder ( he can weld a broke tree back together) We are going to try to modify it so it’s useable. The you tube reviews are convincing but go against our experience. Here’s what it looks like. This is not my picture.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 10, 2020)

Yeah, no


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 10, 2020)

A larger wheel might help with the sideways slide when encountering a log not perpendicular to the line of travel but it will make the balance issue worse.

In this item  I don't see any improvement over a plastic snow sled.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 10, 2020)

You can tell a lot about a man by how worn the bottom of his sled is....


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 10, 2020)

Sleds rule!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 10, 2020)

I’ve never tried a sled. What’s the advantage of one ? The plastic bottom can’t be any slicker than a deers hide. I’ve got a plastic concrete mixing tub that’s made of THICK plastic. I reckon I can DIY that thing and give it a shot.


----------

